# Exhaust questions



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question! I wanted to buy a borla cat back.. But it's like 700$$ so I looked at a zzp mid pipe and o2 housing package instead for 530.. Is that more worth it then a borla? Will it change my sound? And increase throttle response? Thanks


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Also, would that void power train warranty?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Catbacks won't void warranty. The ZZP O2 housing and mid-pipe will have some effects on warranty since they're messing with factory oxygen sensor placement.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So the borla will be ok


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys I'm going to order my borla very soon, the only options are for a 1.4 manual or 1.8 manual. I have a 1.4 automatic... It'll still work right?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> Hey guys I'm going to order my borla very soon, the only options are for a 1.4 manual or 1.8 manual. I have a 1.4 automatic... It'll still work right?


If your're getting a catback system, your transmission won't matter. Just make sure you order the 1.4.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

What's a better setup though? I would benefit from.. And also, where can I get a deal on a borla to canada


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have to have borla or magnaflow or flowmaster I have a **** good exhaust and I only have $300 invested and I have the zzp downpipe fulle custome exhaust. I can't post my video but my youtube name is chevycruze05.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> What's a better setup though? I would benefit from.. And also, where can I get a deal on a borla to canada


If you are looking to change the sound the catback will do more, if you are looking for performance get a tune, as you won't see much from exhaust mods on such a tiny engine. A little less turbo lag but that will probably be about it.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have the zzp catless o2 housing the zzp catless mid pipe and the magnaflow dual exhaust system. The borla is a nice exhaust but for $200 less you can get the magnaflow exhaust and on the dyno with just the exhaust (magnaflow) and the injen i got 18hp and 19lbs of tq. i am sure the injen was only 2 or 3hp cause the intake without the tune was not good. it messed with the maf sensor. The sound is strong as i added the zzp down pipe...it did not change the exhaust sound but i could now here the turbo a lot more. once i installed the catless mid pipe it got a lot louder...you could really here the difference than. I always liked the sound of Borla but magnaflow was not know for being loud but for flowing a lot better!


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So magnaflow is more worth it? Like just the single output right? And will that o2 housing with midpipe void power train warranty?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I was thinking single magnaflow output.. With a single dual head muffler,, that should have a good sound?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

They can theoretically void your engine warranty with the O2 housing and mid pipe, should be OK with the Cat back


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

So if I put single magnaflow catback and change muffler.. Will it have a nice sound you think?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> So if I put single magnaflow catback and change muffler.. Will it have a nice sound you think?


I've got Magnaflow cat back duals, I love the sound that comes from it. It sounds and performs even better after I installed the trifecta tune. Whatever exhaust u decide on make sure u get your car tuned. I get all my aftermarket parts from AutoAnything | Auto Accessories & Aftermarket Parts | Truck Accessories & Car Accessories - Floor Mats, Tonneau Covers & Car Covers Enter promo code 
PBEB3 and an extra 15% off at checkout. Shipping is free also


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

What do you guys think of mandrel bends exhausts? 
11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN) it's $350


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> What do you guys think of mandrel bends exhausts?
> 11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN) it's $350


First ask yourself is this a reputable exhaust maker.. Then realize you get what u pay for! Cheaper isn't always better!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> What do you guys think of mandrel bends exhausts?
> 11-12 CHEVY CRUZE EXHAUST - BOLT ON - (STAINLESS - 2.5 IN) it's $350


Magnaflow makes mandrel bent exhaust


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Would a borla pro xs muffler Change the sound ? If I just put one of those on?


----------

